# With the 28th pick in the NBA Draft, the Dallas Mavericks select...



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully Rudy Fernandez.

All things draft go here.

Who would you guys like to be picked.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

IMO JJ Redick but that isnt going to happen!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to agree with Rudy Fernandez. He's tall and plays PG/SG. He's good offensively. However, I wouldnt mind if we somehow got Rudy Gay.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You don't think we have too many guards? LOL

I think we need another Center since Mbenga will most likely leave after this season.

This way, we will continue to have 18 PF in our center position... lol


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like Rudy Gay.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Cameron Crazy said:


> IMO JJ Redick but that isnt going to happen!


And nearly all in the DFW metroplex HOPES it doesn't happen including me. Yes, Rudy Gay would be fine in a Maverick uniform. I, however, will never buy his jersey. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey guys, we have to at least talk about players that will around at number 28. Obviously Rudy Gay and JJ Redick will not be there at 28.

Let look at what we might want to get. A backup PF for Dirk might be good. KVH is probably done this year as a Mav unless he wants to resign for 2-3 mil.

JET will almost certainly be resigned.

Here are the players I could see the Mavs replacing:

KVH - He is a nice outside shooter but he does nothing else. I think we could replace that in the draft.

Armstrong - I would like to see this team get a young PG to be the 3rd guy behind JET and Harris. And with JET and Harris playing together a fair amount of time we need a 3rd guy more than ever.

Marshall - This roster slot could be filled with someone else who may help this team more. Unless Rawle makes big strides this summer I am not sure we want to use a roster slot on him.

So who might be available at 28:

Steve Novak 6'10" SF/PF who is an absolute marksman. He is every bit as good a shooter as Redick and that is what everyone wants JJ for. And this guy can play two positions. Can he play PF in the NBA? Questionable but this guy will probably be there at 28 and he could contribute right away with his shooting. Double Dirk and pay the price.

Nick Fazekas 6'11" PF who is a good all around offensive player. He has long arms and is very nifty around the basket. He is more of a PF than Novak however not as great a shooter though he is a very good shooter.

Kyle Lowry 6'3" PG would be a great replacement for Armstrong. He is a fantastic defender and a very nifty offensive player. He may not be around at 28 but if he is he would be a steal.

Paul Millsap 6'8" PF is an undersized PF however he led the NCAA in rebounding that last 3 years. Could be backup Dirk? Maybe though he would certainly be a very different type of player.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavsman, what brings you aorund here. I hope you stay. I wouldnt mind Millsap


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont care as long as its the best pure shooter left...we have no real pure shooters besides Dirk and Terry...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thnik we will be able to get Rudy Gay but I dont know He'd look good in a mavs jersey but it depends on what other teams needs are. I want Morrison to goto T-Dot lol I dont like him


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I thnik we will be able to get Rudy Gay but I dont know He'd look good in a mavs jersey but it depends on what other teams needs are. I want Morrison to goto T-Dot lol I dont like him


The only way the Mavs get someone like Gay is if they trade into the top 10(and maybe the top 5). My dream would be to somehow package a combination of Stackhouse, Daniels, Dampier, and picks and move up to grab LaMarcus Aldridge. Of course, thats not gonna happen, but I can dream.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

What the Mavs need:

1. A low post player, someone who can do some damage in the offensive side in the low post

2. Another shooter, an efficient one.

3. A 3rd pg I doubt that DA comes back if we win the ring

We have 3 picks this year, I think one from denver, we can get the 3rd necessity in the 2nd round, but we need to see what we could get from the 28th pick. This is a role player draft, alot of these guys in this draft can become great role players.

Who I see to be gone:

Powell, he did well but he isn't a big banger that we're looking for in a back-up

KVH - Might get traded

PPod - Release the man, he's too slow for the NBA

Benga - Some dumb team might offer more than we would


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

P-Pod needs to be traded or released, and Powell's/KVH's contracts end this year as it is. Mbenga's does too, but just recently I heard AJ or someone say they'd like to resign him.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

ERIC HICKS!!!! I love that thug. Seriously though, he may be a little small to play PF but he's just a beast. He's an offensive rebounding machine, and i think he's stout enough to guard many PF's.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dude. Rudy Gay. 

I don't feel comfortable saying this, but I love Gay.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

1337 said:


> I don't feel comfortable saying this, but I love Gay.


Only a surname such as 'Gay' could make us ignore the fact his first name is Rudy (Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!)

But seriously 1337, I'm glad you were able to be honest with us all. And I would also like to thank Kobe Bryant for having the courage to flaunt his homosexuality, despite the legion of religious bigots in your country. :clap:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Back to track...

How bout these guys

1st Round:
Rudy Fernández 6'6 SG - 21 years old could be a solid player with Avery as his coach, slasher and supposedly has a good shot from the outside. Could be a steal since alot of talk is that he could be the next Ginobili. Needs to get thicker, but they say his athleticism is there. Might be picked up early in the draft

Maurice Ager SG/SF 6'5 - 22 years old another possible solid player, since we're going with athleticism right now. Nice shot, explosive, fast. Long arms needs to add 10-15 lbs of muscle. Only problem is he is a volume shooter. And he might get picked up early

Paul Millsap PF 6'8 - 21 years old quiet type of player. He will get his quietly and supposedly has long arms, maybe has the possibility of Ike Diogu type of player. Offensive game is ok nothing flashy but will get his points within the game. 

Josh Boone PF 6'10 - 22 years old look at Paul Millsap w/ 2 inches of height but with even less offensive game

2nd Round:

Yemi Nicholson 6'10-6'11 PF/C Look at Damp but with better foot speed

Sun Yue SF 6'9 - 22-23 yrs old could be a Boris Diaw type of player. Basically a point guard a backup for the National Chinese team. Cons: Too thin only 205 needs atleast 20 more pounds to be affective. Del Harris wants him and since he used to be in China could snag him in the 1st round if he convinces Avery.


I'll update this list as time goes on


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Some names I'd consider at #28:

1. Hassan Adams(6'4, 220lb SG/SF, 21 years old)- The 2nd most athletic player in the draft(after James White). Another guy that can get to the rim at will, and he can finish over people. Is also a real lock down type of defender. IMO the guy I want if he's on the board. I think he'd fit in perfect in Avery's system. Think a more athletic Josh Howard. 

2. Rudy Fernandez(6'6, 172lb SG, 21 years old)- Comparisons to Manu Ginobili(even though I find him overrated) make me interested. Supposedly a guy that can get to the rim at will. Definately needs to put on some muscle.

3. James White(6'7, 190lb SG/SF, 23 years old)- If you want a highlight reel waiting to happen, White is your man. Said to be the best dunker out of college in a LONG time(including Vince Carter). A bit older than most guys in the draft(he'll be 24 in October). Don't know much else other than he's a freak athletically.

As for the 2nd round(I believe we pick 58th), just grab the BPA(probably a PF/C type).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think what needs to be done is to find some inside scoring. Immediate help there won't be available at 28, so I figure we go BPA. I like Millsap as a replacement for KVH and true backup at PF. He's a little "undersized", but he's a technique rebounder, so he should definitely be able to help. I don't think we should look on the perimeter, we have a nice rotation there and Daniels isn't even getting on the court like he should. We should go big.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think we should trade up and maybe get Aldridge! As a 'horns fans I'd love that lol


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think we should trade up and maybe get Aldridge! As a 'horns fans I'd love that lol


That'd be a lot of trading up, he is a top 5 pick.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We need to get rid of that pick and package it with some players to get a big man or a SG.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I would love this

KVH DJ Mbenga Pavel Podkolzin Josh Powell and our late first rounder for Ray Allen Luke Ridnour and the 10th pick, there was word that Seattle called to ask about that.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Seatle would not do that. They would want more than that for Ray Allen and Luke together. I know the Sonics would want Howard or Daniels in any trade for Allen. It would have to be something like terry and stack or terry and Quis or Stack and Howard for Allen.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Allen is gettin old and the last thing we really need is someone taking mroe shots away from Dirk. We need a solid backup for Dirk. Someone to play the role of KVH, but someone who can actually play.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Allen is 30 he has atleast 4-6 more years left


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like Paul Pierce more though. He does more than Allen.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Slash/Shoot/Defense vs 3points/score/slash


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Pierce does everything better than Allen except for shoot.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like Pierce but that's all the Celtics have...they're not giving away their whole team...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah but they owe it to him


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Guys I like:

Paul Davis: Believe it or not, he looks like Yao Ming when he plays. That's not to say that he'll be Yao Ming, but he has the same mechanics, is tall, will probably catch a few rebounds, can shoot the little 15 footer, but the knock on him is that he's soft and doesn't always come hard. Sound familiar?

James Augustine: Solid college big who probably doesn't have much upside. He's a nice, solid, tough big man to have. Will probably get some offensive rebounds, blocks.

Paul Millsap: REBOUNDS. That's all I have to say.

Josh Boone: Has a nice pedigree, is athletic, runs the floor hard, rebounds and defends, the prototype big man of the day. Can't really shoot Draftexpress says worst case scenario, he's Etan Thomas. That's a steal at that spot.

Steve Novak: From his scouting report, he appears to be another KVH, although apparenly more passionate. At least he'll cost less. 

That's not necessarily in order, but those are the only guys in our range I think we should be looking at.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think we should trade up and maybe get Aldridge! As a 'horns fans I'd love that lol


Aldridge is now potentially No. 1 pick, so trading up for him is not much of an option any more.

*Raptors have second thoughts about who to take at No. 1 
June 21, 2006
CBS SportsLine.com wire reports * 

TORONTO -- Texas forward LaMarcus Aldridge has impressed the Toronto Raptors to the point where they are rethinking who they might take with the first pick in next week's NBA Draft.

General manager Bryan Colangelo said Wednesday that Aldridge's recent workout in Toronto complicated things. 

"We like what we see. There is tremendous talent at the top of this draft. LaMarcus Aldridge came in and if anything confused us a little bit more the other day. You are hoping for one of these guys to come in and stumble," Colangelo said. 

Colangelo has been enamored with Italian forward Andrea Bargnani. A day after winning the top pick in the draft lottery, Colangelo dispatched coach Sam Mitchell and senior adviser Wayne Embry to Italy to scout Bargnani. 

Even team owner Larry Tanenbaum has scouted Bargnani, a 7-footer who plays for Benetton Treviso. 

They are even close to hiring Benetton GM Maurizio Gherardini as Toronto's new assistant GM, Colangelo said. 

But Colangelo says they haven't made up their mind on who they will take. He said they're open to trading the pick but haven't heard any acceptable offers. 

"I know that there are some teams that are interested in No. 1," Colangelo said. "Maybe they haven't said the right number yet or the right piece or the right combination of things to make us move yet, but right now all I can assure is that right now we hold the No. 1 pick and we're prepared to make a selection on draft day." 

On Wednesday, the Raptors worked out Gonzaga forward Adam Morrison, Connecticut forward Rudy Gay and Villanova guard Randy Foye. 

Colangelo said injuries to LSU forward Tyrus Thomas (strained groin) and Washington guard Brandon Roy (hamstring) could preclude them from working out in Toronto, but they've already seen both of them at private workouts in Orlando and Los Angeles. 

Colangelo said Bargnani will probably take a physical in New York before the draft. He doesn't expect him to workout in Toronto. 

"We've got as much information as we need. Now it's a matter of processing information," Colangelo said. 

The acquisition of center Rasho Nesterovic from the San Antonio Spurs on Wednesday doesn't necessarily alter who they will pick, Colangelo said. 

The 6-foot-10 Aldridge averaged 15 points and 9.2 rebounds and led Texas to a school-record 30 wins, the Big 12 regular-season title and the NCAA regional finals as a sophomore last season. 

Bargnani's team won the Italian League championship on Tuesday. Bargnani averaged 12.1 ppg and 5.8 rpg and shot 46 percent from the field and 44 percent from 3-point range in the playoffs.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9520016


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I heard though that the Raps want to trade their pick....

Possible teams

LA Lakers
Timber-Wolves
Celtics


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*We should try to trade up and draft..*

The three guys here will all definately be gone by #28, but I'd like to see us make a conscious effort to move up and draft one of these guys.

*Alexander Johnson: *Explosive power forward who compares to Kenyon Martin. Is a hardworker from all accounts and is loved by his teammates. One of the best athletes in the draft (40+ vertical). Decent offensive game but good defensive game that can swat a shot into the audience. Physical player who I like. 

*Sergio Rodriguez: *_Very _fast PG who, in a few years could become a good contributor. Has good court vision and his speed is amazing. Very unpredictable and sometimes struggles to make the right decision - but in general drives to the basket and is a good pick. Compared to Nash.
*
Thabo Sefolosha: *I really want Thabo, he's my sleeper pick for someone who ends up greatly contributing to a good team. Has talent, a tall 6-7 athlete who can run the point if needed. Extremely unselfish, good creative passer, improved shot, splendid work ethic. Almost a Josh Howard lite.

 And now for some other guys who should all be around in our general region.

*Paul Millsap: *I'm really high on this guy, great rebounder in the NCAA averaging 12.4rpg+ in each of his 3 seasons. Not much offensive talent, but could be our Udonis Haslem or Reggie Evans

*Paul Davis: *Talented around the post, also has some decent defense. 
*
Marcus De Souza: *Somewhat raw player, but has good height for a SF and can shoot very well. Type of guy Avery could mold into a great player, IMO. 

*James Augustine: *Good face up game and a great hook shot. Solid rebounder and has the tools to become a great backup for Dirk -- high percentage shot, good decision making, unselfishness. Nothing he really excels at however.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Alexander Johnson..


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

since I've watched that vid I like Alex Johnson alot :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*



Tersk said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QU_nRALn_no" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Alexander Johnson..


Yes, that is what we need. Some one who can run through people.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

That's what I'm talking about. Someone unafraid to run through guys and then finish strong. Stack runs through guys, sure, but the number of missed dunks in that series alarmed me.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

Alexander Johnson is picked to be #53 or around that. check nbadraft.net


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

Nice little video, but what else does he do. I mean, great, he dunks. OK and....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*



Gambino said:


> Nice little video, but what else does he do. I mean, great, he dunks. OK and....


exactly, we need someone that will shoot consistantly and has the abiltity to take it to the hole. Another Josh that can shoot when open.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

I'm so glad this doesn't contain the names "Aldridge" or "Redick" anywhere.


And no offense or anything, but we have a draft thread up at the top of the board. Can this be merged in Edward?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*

Bumping so Edward can see... lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*



_Dre_ said:


> I'm so glad this doesn't contain the names "Aldridge" or "Redick" anywhere.
> 
> 
> And no offense or anything, but we have a draft thread up at the top of the board. Can this be merged in Edward?


 :cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: We should try to trade up and draft..*



Gambino said:


> Nice little video, but what else does he do. I mean, great, he dunks. OK and....



 
*Strengths*: <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr></tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">Alexander Johnson has the type of body that would put most body-builders to shame with how trim and chiseled his physique is. After battling weight problems for much of his college career, Johnson is even a little too skinny right now, but has a perfect frame to continue to add weight. His shoulders are massively broad and his waist is slim, while his lower body looks outstanding. In the unlikely scenario that he does not make it in basketball, Johnson most certainly has a future in the NFL as a tight end. He is down to 225 pounds, and is considered by many to be the most athletic power forward in this draft after Tyrus Thomas. His feet are extremely nimble, his vertical leap is off the charts (somewhere in the 40” area), and he gets off his feet as quickly as any big man in this draft, often to pull down monster rebounds well out of his area. 

Offensively, he has some very nice basic post moves, including a sweet jump-hook shot with either hand that is very tough to stop due to the quickness in which he spins and gets it off. He does a good job establishing deep position in the paint, but doesn’t see a ton of one on one situations in the paint as he doesn’t have a true playmaker or post entry passer on the team. When he does get the ball, his explosiveness and aggressive demeanor make him a magnet for drawing fouls. As his ball-skills continue to improve, he’ll be able to utilize his terrific first step to take people off the dribble and draw fouls that way as well. At the free throw line, he has a nice looking stroke, getting plenty of air underneath the ball, and should develop into a consistent 75%+ shooter as he continues to work on this part of his game. In transition is where Johnson might have the most success in the NBA, as the way he runs the floor combined with his outstanding quickness and leaping ability put him in a class of his own. 

Johnson can also step outside and knock down the jump-shot outside to 18 feet, displaying nice elevation and a high release point, or even beyond that at times as he’s shown knocking down some 3-pointers this year. In the high post, he has a good feel for making unselfish passes, rifling in rocket passes the way he only hope would be returned to him next time down the floor. 

Defensively, he is tough and aggressive, using his body well, being very physical and moving his feet extremely well. Florida State liked to front the post quite a bit, which reduced his chances of being a shot-blocking threat, but this is a part of his that we might see more out of in the pros in a traditional defense when foul trouble isn’t as much of an issue as it was in college. 

As a rebounder, he is tenacious; combining both superb quickness and leaping ability with the willingness to go after anything that is even remotely in his area. 

In terms of intangibles, Johnson’s are very solid. He is a very hard worker, a great competitor and reportedly an excellent teammate, being the player that his coaching staff repeatedly pointed out as their best player to have in practices. </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">*Weaknesses*:</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2">Johnson still isn’t an extremely polished player in any facet of the game besides rebounding. He can be a bit passive at times, floating in and out of the game and not maintaining his focus at all times, being a bit tentative in his decision making and struggling to stay out of foul trouble. Offensively, he still needs to add polish to his all-around game. He’s clearly still getting used to his new dimensions as a player both in terms of his physical attributes as well as the skills he’s picked up since shedding so much weight, and doesn’t quite know how to fully utilize his skills and athleticism at this point in his career. He only began to fully realize how good he is towards the end of the season, and therefore did not put up amazing numbers in college. High-level experience and a great feel for the game are still question marks for him. Despite already being a 23 year old junior, he still lacks some major polish. 

Defensively, he doesn’t quite have the height or the length to be a huge presence, but this is not really an area he can afford to show too much in considering the way his team likes to front the post as well as his tendency to pick up cheap fouls. His hands are a bit on the small side, meaning he will have to work a little harder than most to be a double-digit rebounder. </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lN4YFOcl_U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9lN4YFOcl_U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Alex Johnson would be great but despite nbadraft.net having him late in the 2nd round I doubt he will be there even at 28. Most mock drafts have him going in the high teens to low 20's. If he is there at 28 than go for it.

My top choice is another sharpshooter. We have too many guys who are slashers and questionable outside shooters. I would love to have a guy that would make them pay for doubling Dirk. KVH could not throw it into the ocean however if he was hitting those shots that would have caused the Heat real problems. KVH sucks. If we replace him with a shooter that would be great.

Now my number one choice is Quincy Douby. That guy can light it up and he can even create his own shot. A more direct replacement for KVH would be Steve Novak. He is nearly 6'10" and he was the best shooter in college basketball. He is a better shooter than JJ Redick. The only problem with Novak is that he does not really create his own shot. I think on a team like the Mavericks he does not have to. He only has to hit the open shot when it is there. Novak is suppose to be a very late first to early 2nd rounder.

I think we have many directions we could go. A 3rd PG to replace Armstrong. A backup PF to replace KVH. A good shooting SG. I think the only position I would not consider drafting is Center. We have 2 1/2 projects right now. I am considering Diop a 1/2 project. We also have Mbenga and P-Pod. 

Hell, if the best player available at 28 is another athlete than so be it. You can never have too many athletes on the team.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

mavsman said:


> We have too many guys who are slashers


Who? That Miami series made it painfully evident, at heart, we're still a jumpshooting team that still resorts to Nellie ball. We need people who are slashers at heart, people who haven't played in Nellie's system, people who don't necessarily have a good jumpshot so they're most comfortable driving.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I really think Guillermo Diaz out of Miami (irony ho) could make an impact here, immediately. He's projected to be in our range - in fact, many mock drafts say that we may draft him. Some good footage on Yahoo Sports for those of you who don't follow college hoops. Many people keep saying we need a shooter, I keep saying we need a slasher, well this is a guy who does both. Terrific spot-up shooter, likes deep threes, and he's incredibly quick - does great things defensively with his quickness as well as offensively, very Devin Harris-like with that first step. Phoenix may take him ahead of us, assuming they still have #27, he fits with their system IMO, but if not, we should pick Diaz or Johnson. The only thing I don't like is that he's probably best at the 2 guard, despite his 1 guard size, and we're pretty well stacked at the shooting guard position.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

1337 said:


> I really think Guillermo Diaz out of Miami (irony ho) could make an impact here, immediately. He's projected to be in our range - in fact, many mock drafts say that we may draft him. Some good footage on Yahoo Sports for those of you who don't follow college hoops. Many people keep saying we need a shooter, I keep saying we need a slasher, well this is a guy who does both. Terrific spot-up shooter, likes deep threes, and he's incredibly quick - does great things defensively with his quickness as well as offensively, very Devin Harris-like with that first step. Phoenix may take him ahead of us, assuming they still have #27, he fits with their system IMO, but if not, we should pick Diaz or Johnson. The only thing I don't like is that he's probably best at the 2 guard, despite his 1 guard size, and we're pretty well stacked at the shooting guard position.


 Yeah, that's the only thing 1337. If Terry or Harris was 6-5...we could get away with a 3rd point guard, but I don't trust relying on three players under 6-3. I don't know where we get the minutes. If Nelly was here, sure, but AJ isn't playing that kind of ball. I'm surprised he let Harris and Terry fly. Diaz would be a good fit, if he could play.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We need a combo guard, someone to play both guard positions


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned, I haven't heard of this guy, but NBADraft.net has us picking him.

Joel Freeland
Birthdate: 2/7/87
NBA Position: Power Forward
Ht: 6-11
Wt: 225
Euro Team: Gran Canaria
Hometown: Farnham, England

2005 Stats


NBA comparison: Keon Clark

Strengths: Joel has an excellent combination of European technique with American athleticism ... A solid all around player, can do almost everything and do it well ... Has a tremendous upside ... Is tall enough to play the PF position, quicker than most players at this position and taller than most SFs ... An excellent athlete with great leaping ability and runs the floor like a SG ... Has a good shot from outside ... Displays decent footwork ... Finishes every play ... Has good moves around the basket and is not afraid of contact ... Excellent defender, can defend guys with more weight ... Great rebounder ... Can play outside, beating his man off the dribble or shooting from the 3pt line ... Has only been playing organized basketball for 3 years ... Has shown great improvement over the last 6 months ... Plays with great desire and loves a challenge, a hard working guy .. Excellent IQ, great mentality, seems to understand the game very well ...

Weaknesses: Joel must add some pounds to play in NBA against other PF, but it seems as though it won't be a problem for him ... Needs to improve his balls handling skills which can give him versatility to play some at SF position ... Has a very good shot from outside but needs to develop it more ... Needs time playing at a higher level of competition and experience ...

Seems very promising, from that read alone. But there must be some reason they have him dropping so low in the draft.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont want another Dirk-like player on our team, though if this was last year I would. We need a true post presence which we dont have


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

dallas will be on the clock in a few hours, from that guy whos going board to board.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Who? That Miami series made it painfully evident, at heart, we're still a jumpshooting team that still resorts to Nellie ball. We need people who are slashers at heart, people who haven't played in Nellie's system, people who don't necessarily have a good jumpshot so they're most comfortable driving.


In game 6 against Miami the Mavericks went to the basket repeatedly and they kept getting thier shots blocked. I don't know how many blocks Miami ended the game with but early in the 2nd half they already had 10 blocked shots. I think that is why the team stopped going to the basket and started taking more jumpers.

But look at our roster and tell me who the shooters are. Dirk and Jet are pretty much it. Stack is very inconsistent and his career numbers show that he is not a great shooter. He is better attacking the basket. Josh Howard is a slasher and is a questionable outside shooter. He did improve this year but just looking at his stroke you can see he will never be a great shooter. Marquis Daniels is pretty much the same thing as Howard only a worse shooter. Devin Harris is another slasher with a questionable outside shot. KVH was suppose to be someone to help spread the defense so that our slasher can get to the basket however he sucks and could not throw it in the ocean. Our Centers can barely make a layup. D.A. can't shoot. Griffin is mediocre at best as a shooter.

My contention is that we need a 3rd shooter. Not that this team should stop attacking the basket but when other teams are collapsing and making it difficult to penetrate we could use a guy who can hit that open shot. Dirk hardly ever gets an open shot. Many teams are concentrating alot on JET as well. 

The reason that this team brought KVH in was to have another shooter. He lost his game completely and is useless so I would like to see us replace that roster spot with a guy who can do what KVH was suppose to do.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, I haven't heard of this guy, but NBADraft.net has us picking him.
> 
> Joel Freeland
> Birthdate: 2/7/87
> ...


He is a 2-3 year project. I would prefer if they try to get a guy who can contribute something by the end of his 1st year. A 3 or 4 year college player would be better than some European project.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

> *Mavs get sneak peek at Pittsnogle*
> 
> West Virginia big man showcases his jumper, his sincerity at AAC
> 
> ...


Link

I wouldn't mind seeing Pittsnogle's name being called as the Mavs pick but I think they would have to trade up a little to get him. Good back up for Dirk and he can't be as bad as VanHorn.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Link
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Pittsnogle's name being called as the Mavs pick but I think they would have to trade up a little to get him. Good back up for Dirk and he can't be as bad as VanHorn.


I think Pittsnogle would be available at 28th pick, but I am still torn between Milsap and Pittsnogle. When it comes to names, "Pittsnogle" has the obvious edge. Imagine the humble Billy Hayes announcing his name... "Piiiiiiiiiiiiitssnoooooooooooooooooooooooogle."

The question is: offense or defense. Pittsnogle could be a possible Dirk backup, especially considering he's a big man shooting well from the outside, but defensively Milsap would be a much better choice.

I still don't know... LOL


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think Pittsnogle would be available at 28th pick, but I am still torn between Milsap and Pittsnogle. When it comes to names, "Pittsnogle" has the obvious edge. Imagine the humble Billy Hayes announcing his name... "Piiiiiiiiiiiiitssnoooooooooooooooooooooooogle."
> 
> The question is: offense or defense. Pittsnogle could be a possible Dirk backup, especially considering he's a big man shooting well from the outside, but defensively Milsap would be a much better choice.
> 
> I still don't know... LOL


Really can't go wrong with either pick. I like them both. I also wonder how long Billy Hayes would hold Pittsnoogle's name. I think someone should time Billy on how long he holds Dirk's name.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Really can't go wrong with either pick. I like them both. I also wonder how long Billy Hayes would hold Pittsnoogle's name. I think someone should time Billy on how long he holds Dirk's name.


I think it was Game 2 of the Finals where something got caught in his throat during the Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirk introduction, so it became "Diiiiiiiiiir...uhhhh...... iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirk .............."

LOL


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> *Mavs expecting a rough draft
> 
> * Whoever gets picked at No. 28 will find it tough getting playing time
> 
> ...


Dallas Morning News


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like Saer Sene. Dallas's director of scouting Amadou Falls likes him, as they're from the same country (Senegal, as is Diop). He played in the Belgian league, like Mbenga. And he sounds a lot like Mbenga. A freaking 7 foot 8 wingspan, absolutely insane...on ESPN Radio though they said he's definitely a project, had trouble getting a layup off the right foot. Sounds a lot like DJ, except even MORE of a monster blocker. I dunno. If we keep DJ we have three centers already. But if Saer drops into our laps and is available at #28, I say take him and don't re-sign DJ. 

I dunno what's going to happen tonight. Everyone knows I love Guillermo Diaz and hope we grab him, but if Johnson's there at 28 and you have a choice, sign Johnson. We've done workouts with Diaz and Saer, so they know who they like. I'm rambling and am not making any sense, so I'll shut up. I'm just trying to pass time until tonight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I'm rambling and am not making any sense, so I'll shut up.


May I use that quote as my sig, or do you want to use it yourself?

Classic. :banana: :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> May I use that quote as my sig, or do you want to use it yourself?
> 
> Classic. :banana: :banana:


LOL... What a nice guy actually asking for permission! 

Normally, people just stick it in the sig and let the fun begin! :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I encourage it. Everything I say is a joke, whether it's meant to be or not.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I encourage it. Everything I say is a joke, whether it's meant to be or not.


 LMAO!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I encourage it. Everything I say is a joke, whether it's meant to be or not.


LMFAO


----------

